# اجمل صور لظهور السيدة العذراء مريم بكنيسة الزيتون عام 1968



## gofy (12 أغسطس 2009)

*اجمل صور لظهور السيدة العذراء مريم بكنيسة الزيتون عام 1968​*


















]


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2009)

بركه صلوات السيده العذراء مريم فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــــــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tena_tntn (13 أغسطس 2009)

صور جميلة 
ميرسي


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

*الله *
*منتهى الجمال *
*بركة صلواتها ام النور تكون معنا ولربنا المجد الدائم امين*
**​


----------



## vetaa (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*بركه ام النور دايما معانا يارب*
*وحدث الزيتون ده كان رهيب فعلا*
*يارب يتكرر على طول*


----------



## gofy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي على مروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا الك عالصور
 ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام لك يا مريم​*
شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*
 منتهى الجمال 
شكراااااااا كتير على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام الرب عليكى يا ام النور
شفاعتك وصلواتك تكون معانا
اميييييييين
ميرسى كتير على الصور
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثاااااااانكس على الصور*​


----------



## ستيفان (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بركات امنا العذراء 
شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## gofy (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي على مروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت الزمن يرجع لورة ونشوفك  يا عدرا ونشوف البابا كيرلس​


----------



## maryoum (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الصور جميلة جداااااااااا
بركة العدرا مربم تكون معانا


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا عزيزي علي الصورة


----------



## gofy (1 يناير 2010)

*سنة حلوة مع يسوع



*


----------



## nightelf (10 يناير 2010)

وفضلناها على نساء العالمين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يناير 2010)

*رووووووووووعه
ثانكس رافى​*


----------



## gofy (19 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *رووووووووووعه
> ثانكس جوفى​*




ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gofy (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------

